# Tethered shoot - Canon 5D error



## lennon33x (Dec 31, 2013)

I was trying to do a tethered shoot yesterday, and Lightroom 5 kept giving me a Canon 5D error and suggested restarting LR. Anyone run into this issue? How did you fix it?


----------

